# Researchers discover new biomarker to identify agressive thyroid cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Researchers discover new biomarker to identify agressive thyroid cancer.

"Our study shows, for the first time, a key biomarker that can be used in diagnostic, prognostic and therapeutic strategies for the future management of thyroid cancer," said endocrinologist Paul Walfish, Alex and Simona Shnaider Research Chair in Thyroid Oncology at Mount Sinai Hospital, emeritus professor at the Faculty of Medicine and the senior author of the study.

Thyroid cancer occurs when some of the cells that make up the gland (a butterfly-shaped organ at the front of the neck) mutate and become cancerous. It is known that the epithelial cells lining the thyroid undergo cellular changes including the removal (or cleavage) of molecules attached to their surface. However until now, the role

http://www.physorg.com/news197724546.html


----------

